# How do you dress on the job?



## Johnny Stone (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey, I was wondering how serious (to what extent) we need to dress nice? I totally get not dressing like a slob, but I have heard of some Uber driver's recommending you wear a tie on the job?!

Another driver had said that overdressing interferes with getting tipped.

So I was wondering about:

Wearing hats vs not wearing a hat
Wearing polo shirts, jeans, and normal shoes
Piercings & tattoos (do you cover them up on the job, or do you / and the pax even care?

Or, is any type of dress generally acceptable (as long as it's not sloppy)?

What is the standard Uber dress code according to the drivers?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I recommend loose clothing for comfort.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There is no standard.

I wear hats on occasion. 
Sometimes I Uber wearing my work uniform from my full time job.

But most of the time I don't wear a hat, and I'll wear a simple but nice button up shirt. 
Or a thin sweater, not a hoodie. 














These are usually my looks.

Long sleeve is a plus I think


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I dress to match whatever BS sob story I'm telling the pax to get them to tip me. 

It helps when the car matches the story, too. If your car and clothes are too nice, they can justify keeping their money in their pocket and out of yours.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

My privates are covered. I wear slippers. What business do pax have with how I dress?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> My privates are covered. I wear slippers. What business do pax have with how I dress?


An Independent Plummer might be willing to show up in a bathrobe and flip-flops, but does that mean the customer will want that Plummer again in the future? Is it the customers business on how the Plummer dresses? Technically no, but you are in the service industry. You should dress somewhat decent as if you plan on being seen in public. The type of driver that would wear PJs to drive reminds me of the type that would appear on www.PeopleOfWalmart.com

I wear a long sleeve button up shirt. If it's warm out, I'll roll the sleeves up. Usually a plain color, sometimes I'll wear a plaid pattern. Jeans and white sneakers.

Something like this, although I prefer lighter colored top and darker colored jeans.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Friday and Saturday nights I usually wear pajama pants and xxxxL shirt so I can be comfortable. No need to impress at these rates. Gives a chill relaxing mood. People ask me about em and I just say I sleep in my car.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Collared shirt and dark jeans.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

90% of the time I wear a tshirt, basketball shorts, baseball hat, & flip flops. If it gets cool I toss on a hoodie, it never gets too cold here.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jeans and a black t-shirt.


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

Jeans and appropriate top/light coat. I’m in Michigan so the weather impacts that decision too.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I am the kind of woman who's always preferred skirts over pants, so usually a long casual skirt and knit top/tee/sweater. I don't like wearing a coat when I drive, even if it's cold, but a scarf works nicely.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> An Independent Plummer might be willing to show up in a bathrobe and flip-flops, but does that mean the customer will want that Plummer again in the future?


The difference between the plumber and me? I'm not a professional and the chance of me seeing that pax again is one in a million. I'm simply sharing my ride (Thus the term *Rideshare*). Technically speaking this neither professional job nor a service industry (Uh oh....*Shots fired*...)

My statement wasn't meant to be taken literally (Me driving in my underwear). On a hot day I wear my shorts, a shirt and flip flops. On a cold day I wear my jeans, hoodies and shoes of my choice. If pax are so concerned about how I dress and want a more professional service, they can order Black, Lux or a Limo. I wouldn't be too concerned with how I dress for picking up $3.75 X and Pool fares.

But to each their own. I haven't heard a complaint with how I dress so far so it must be working


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I learned the hard way - shirtcocking will get you deactivated fast.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> The difference between the plumber and me? I'm not a professional and the chance of me seeing that pax again is one in a million. I'm simply sharing my ride (Thus the term *Rideshare*). Technically speaking this neither professional job nor a service industry (Uh oh....*Shots fired*...)
> 
> My statement wasn't meant to be taken literally (Me driving in my underwear). On a hot day I wear my shorts, a shirt and flip flops. On a cold day I wear my jeans, hoodies and shoes of my choice. If pax are so concerned about how I dress and want a more professional service, they can order Black, Lux or a Limo. I wouldn't be too concerned with how I dress for picking up $3.75 X and Pool fares.
> 
> But to each their own. I haven't heard a complaint with how I dress so far so it must be working


I guess some of us just have too much pride to look like a slob in public. I aint trying to impress anyone, I just dont like being in public looking like a slob. To each their own, and the restof us get comedic gold like People of Walmart thanks to people like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> If pax are so concerned about how I dress





Pax Collector said:


> . What business do pax have with how I dress?


I don't think anyone is really taking about the pax point of view.

If I go to a nice restaurant with my wife of 18 years, I'm not exactly trying to impress her and I could care less what others think of me.
But I still wear something nice because I want to look good and feel good.

So no, I'm not going to dress up to give someone a $3.75 ride. 
But if I'm going out to drive, I want to look presentable. I might be wearing shorts and at shirt at home. But I'm changing before I go drive.

But that's just me.

My full time job I also have my shirts and pants nicely ironed while some guys apparently don't have a wife or a mom and show up to work all wrinkled. (how embarrassing)

No one would complain at work if I showed up wrinkled but I still don't do it.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I dress to match whatever BS sob story I'm telling the pax to get them to tip me.


if it ever gets to come up, damn right my poor college student statis who works with disabled childrend comes up. it absolutely insights tips


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I guess some of us just have too much pride


Pride? LMAO yeah, ok. I wouldn't be a rideshare driver if I had an ounce of pride, but that's just me.



Cableguynoe said:


> But I still wear something nice because I want to look good and feel good.


I get that. But my point of view is from a comfort stand point. If wear shorts and shirt on a hot day and hoodies on a cold day I don't see the problem with it. My car is clean, I smell good, I smile, I believe that's enough for the level of "Service" I'm expected to provide.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> An Independent Plummer might be willing to show up in a bathrobe and flip-flops, but does that mean the customer will want that Plummer again in the future? Is it the customers business on how the Plummer dresses? Technically no, but you are in the service industry.


The difference between us and plumbers (and other similar ICs) is that we don't really drum up our own business. We get the pings Uber sends us, not because of customer re request or recommendation. So the only real loss/gain from dressing in a certain manner would be if it jeopardized a drivers' account status. Okay there'a also tips, which could increase if someone dresses a certain way, but that might be hard to foresee or calculate in any way that would make a change of dress style worthwhile.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> if it ever gets to come up, damn right my poor college student statis who works with disabled childrend comes up. it absolutely insights tips


My rule is that if the pax asks overly personal questions, I get to make up whatever stories I want in response. So I'm gonna make up the ones that benefit me the most-- paying for medical bills due to a family illness or paying college tuition for kids are both tried and true. If the pax is a real dirt bag and won't respect either of those things, then I'm driving to get bail money for my buddy.

I'll never understand how it's just acceptable to some people to ask if Ubering is a driver's full time job. Do I ask them why they're riding in a Uber? _Why'd ya call an Uber?_ _What, did you get a DUI? You gonna go get shtfaced? Walk of shame too long for you?_ Don't see why it's relevant either way, so I might as well profit from it.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I dress like my pax. Hoodies and jeans.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If pax are so concerned about how I dress and want a more professional service, they can order Black, Lux or a Limo. I wouldn't be too concerned with how I dress for picking up $3.75 X and Pool fares.


Sure, but here's the thing. You'd also like to encourage them to tip you.

For instance, when I said that this is a retirement job for me, I got fewer tips than when I said I'm retired and I do it to balance my budget.

For the record, I wear a golf shirt, jeans, and running shoes.

Christine


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Pride? LMAO yeah, ok. I wouldn't be a rideshare driver if I had an ounce of pride, but that's just me.
> 
> I get that. But my point of view is from a comfort stand point. If wear shorts and shirt on a hot day and hoodies on a cold day I don't see the problem with it. My car is clean, I smell good, I smile, I believe that's enough for the level of "Service" I'm expected to provide.


If youve got no pride in yourself, its more of a personal issue beyond being a rideshare driver.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> If youve got no pride in yourself


Maybe I choose to express it in ways other than clothing?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I get that. But my point of view is from a comfort stand point. If wear shorts and shirt on a hot day and hoodies on a cold day I don't see the problem with it. My car is clean, I smell good, I smile, I believe that's enough for the level of "Service" I'm expected to provide.


And I get that.

Here's the thing. I don't particularly see a problem with wearing shorts and a shirt.

Like I said before, there are times when I wear my uniform from my job, which I actually think is kind of unprofessional. But it is what it is.
That's what I'm wearing at that time.

My issue is when I've seen drivers that look like they just woke up.
I've seen them at airports when helping with luggage and many other places.

Not saying you gotta dress up, but at least look like you've brushed your teeth.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> And I get that.
> 
> Here's the thing. I don't particularly see a problem with wearing shorts and a shirt.
> 
> ...


Then we're on the same page.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> My rule is that if the pax asks overly personal questions, I get to make up whatever stories I want in response. So I'm gonna make up the ones that benefit me the most-- paying for medical bills due to a family illness or paying college tuition for kids are both tried and true. If the pax is a real dirt bag and won't respect either of those things, then I'm driving to get bail money for my buddy.
> 
> I'll never understand how it's just acceptable to some people to ask if Ubering is a driver's full time job. Do I ask them why they're riding in a Uber? _Why'd ya call an Uber?_ _What, did you get a DUI? You gonna go get shtfaced? Walk of shame too long for you?_ Don't see why it's relevant either way, so I might as well profit from it.


LMFAO I'm going to use those lines!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I wear a chauffeur uniform and cap. I also keep a red carpet in my trunk that I roll out for pax.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Maybe I choose to express it in ways other than clothing?


Well which is it, do you have an ounce of pride or not?

Shorts and tshirt isnt bad as long as clean and smells good, but you implied something completely different in your initial post. Ya don't gotta be dressed up to do Uber but ya should takr pride in your appearance over all. It aint an Uber thing, again, it's like the people that end up on People of Wal-Mart, would you want To be one of those that end up on that site? Me? No thanks.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Ya don't gotta be dressed up to do Uber but ya should takr pride in your appearance over all. It aint an Uber thing, again, it's like the people that end up on People of Wal-Mart, would you want To be one of those that end up on that site? Me? No thanks.


I don't think I dress bad enough to end up on there. I dress casually and make sure I smell nice.

And oh...the pride thing.....well, there's multiple types. Pride in driving rideshare? Not so much.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Well which is it, do you have an ounce of pride or not?


This topic seems very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very,very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very important to you.

Some might suggest that it seems a bit too important to you.


----------



## Dudette90027 (Oct 28, 2018)

Wear clean, comfortable driving clothes that works for you.

Many of us have been passengers ourselves and we know what was a personal negative to us about our drivers & their cars. Maybe that’s a good reference point?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> This topic seems very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very,very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very important to you.
> 
> Some might suggest that it seems a bit too important to you.


I take every thread seriously, even those that have unbelievable scenarios. I consider them critical thinking exercises.

...but thanks for playing!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I wear a chauffeur uniform and cap. I also keep a red carpet in my trunk that I roll out for pax.
> 
> View attachment 269800


Especially for my Express Pool pax. I want to make sure they get the best deal for their money.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to wear a suit and tie. 

Now I just wear a button up short sleeve shirt and cargo pants and a fedora.

I personally think my current dressing mannerism results in more positive interaction on average.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I take every thread seriously, even those that have unbelievable scenarios. I consider them critical thinking exercises.
> 
> ...but thanks for playing!


How would you describe yourself at parties? Fun? Or not so much?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> How would you describe yourself at parties? Fun? Or not so much?


Life of


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I wear shorts and a pullover collared shirt when it's warm and jeans, shirt and jacket when it's cold. When it's really cold I wear my big leather coat. I always wear my driving cap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Stone said:


> Hey, I was wondering how serious (to what extent) we need to dress nice? I totally get not dressing like a slob, but I have heard of some Uber driver's recommending you wear a tie on the job?!
> 
> Another driver had said that overdressing interferes with getting tipped.
> 
> ...


Get the $ Tattoo over the left eye & wink at the end if the ride for A Tip !



steveK2016 said:


> An Independent Plummer might be willing to show up in a bathrobe and flip-flops, but does that mean the customer will want that Plummer again in the future? Is it the customers business on how the Plummer dresses? Technically no, but you are in the service industry. You should dress somewhat decent as if you plan on being seen in public. The type of driver that would wear PJs to drive reminds me of the type that would appear on www.PeopleOfWalmart.com
> 
> I wear a long sleeve button up shirt. If it's warm out, I'll roll the sleeves up. Usually a plain color, sometimes I'll wear a plaid pattern. Jeans and white sneakers.
> 
> Something like this, although I prefer lighter colored top and darker colored jeans.


Tuck in that sirt !
Wear a proper belt.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I drive in one of this country's major drug corridors. It is not unusual for my pax to be associated with the Sinaloa or Zeta drug cartels. I dress appropriately and always drive with a backup.











dctcmn said:


> How would you describe yourself at parties? Fun? Or not so much?


Hold on, he'll get right back to you. He has to think about that one.


----------



## ChrisFromNorcal (Oct 12, 2018)

I wore shorts and sandals today. I realized when I do this I get the most tips.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

You are an independent contractor, driving people around in your personal vehicle—dress however you feel comfortable. 

Wear pants.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> You are an independent contractor, driving people around in your personal vehicle-dress however you feel comfortable.
> 
> Wear pants.


You didn't answer the question. 
How do YOU dress


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i have a few pairs of "Dress" sweat pants and t-shirt with a hoody


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> An Independent Plummer might be willing to show up in a bathrobe and flip-flops, but does that mean the customer will want that Plummer again in the future? Is it the customers business on how the Plummer dresses? Technically no, but you are in the service industry. You should dress somewhat decent as if you plan on being seen in public. The type of driver that would wear PJs to drive reminds me of the type that would appear on www.PeopleOfWalmart.com
> 
> I wear a long sleeve button up shirt. If it's warm out, I'll roll the sleeves up. Usually a plain color, sometimes I'll wear a plaid pattern. Jeans and white sneakers.
> 
> Something like this, although I prefer lighter colored top and darker colored jeans.


Unlike fuber drivers, independent plumbers set their own rates and build their own clientele.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike fuber drivers, independent plumbers set their own rates and build their own clientele.


Failing full time Fuber drivers.

Dress for the job you want, not the job you have!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Dress doesn’t matter a bit


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> You are an independent contractor, driving people around in your personal vehicle-dress however you feel comfortable.
> 
> Wear pants.


Independent contractor?

Not only aren't we ICs, we're lower than employees.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nobody GAF what you're wearing if you're doing UberX/Pool/Lyft/Shared. Other levels of service maybe.

If I'm coming back from my day stuff I am in a suit. Occasionally I'll do Uber/Lyft if it's Surging (more rare these days unfortunately). Usually if they say something about my apparel it's along the lines of "I'm guessing this isn't your primary job".

Occasionally when it would Surge heavily I would finish at the gym, see it was Surging, spray myself and the car down with Febreze and go pick people up. Never had an issue.

I drive primarily at night. If I'm going out specifically to Uber when it's warm I do cargo shorts and a t-shirt. Now it's cooler I do sweat pants and t-shirt or sweat shirt. I do fine with tips because despite my asshole persona here I can be quite charming and engaging. People tip because of conversation not what you're wearing. 

6000+ rides between the two. 4.95 on both.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Consult your Uber Driver Policy and Procedures Manual. Don’t confuse it with the Uber Passenger Policy and Procedures Manual.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sweats or leggings of some kind, tshirt, shorts and flip flops if its hot. Just sayin...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

This is the only suit.. _suited_ for driving Uber


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Sweats in the winter. Not ratty sweats. Clean newer ones. I will only drive comfortable. I don't really car what Pax thinks (4.96 rating indicates they don't really care that I am wearing sweats either).

Waiting for my Red Sox World Series Champions hoodie to come in. It's gonna be my default this winter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

On taxi I wore khakis and a golf shirt.

On Uber it was jeans, t-shirt, athletic shoes 


Except during the summer.

Then it’s Hawaiian shirts all around and cargo shorts for Uber and khaki pants taxi.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

I have 3 of them


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

See my avatar pic. 

The white tux keeps me cool in the summer, and invisible in the winter. 

And the Walther PPK, it ensures that the pax "tip in the app".


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Shirt, pants,my sweater coat now that it’s cold through the night , tissue boxes on my feet for driving( plastic bags over top if it’s wet out)


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Johnny Stone said:


> Hey, I was wondering how serious (to what extent) we need to dress nice? I totally get not dressing like a slob, but I have heard of some Uber driver's recommending you wear a tie on the job?!
> 
> Another driver had said that overdressing interferes with getting tipped.
> 
> ...


As long as the farts don't stain my underwear i consider the day a success


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Johnny Stone said:


> Hey, I was wondering how serious (to what extent) we need to dress nice? I totally get not dressing like a slob, but I have heard of some Uber driver's recommending you wear a tie on the job?!
> 
> Another driver had said that overdressing interferes with getting tipped.
> 
> ...


Business casual. I usually wear khakis, but every once in a while jeans. I always wear a polo shirt or a button down. No hat. Sometimes tennis shoes (if my feet hurt), but usually black Reebok walking shoes. No piercings or tatts, so that is not an issue.

It's a job. Dress for it.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Always a collared shirt. No hats. Jeans if it's cool. Golf shorts if it's hot. Always dress to impress.Also, I've seen some pretty pathetic attire when I'm a pax. Dress like you know something, for Pete's sake.


----------



## Dollar Driver (Mar 21, 2015)

I have other income sources that require a business casual style ( dress or casual pants and button down shirt ) . On the days I'm doing business that requires that I just wear the same clothes to drive for rideshare. I live in South Florida, we have a unique style here where short sleeves, shorts and flip-flops can be "dressy". So depending on the weather and my other daily/nightly activites dictate what I wear, it might be jeans and a t-shirt. I don't wear a hat. 
I think it's most important to be clean, well groomed and smelling fresh.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

You need your own style/ There are certain people wh0 should wear jeans and a t-shirt. I wear a navy blue blazer. I knew a guy named CED. Young, black, muscled, fraternity brands etc. He could walk up to a group of elderly white people, shirtless, and have them eating out of his hand within minuets.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I love these threads. Well I have my favorite shirt, and I don't know how the passengers like it but, I don't drive anything but UBER X, and to be honest what I wear is fine. I usually wear a T Shirt and jeans. IMO if you want slacks, and a sports coat and tie go order a ride from a limousine company, because I feel like UBER is a step up from the bus. However if you wan't to see how the other drivers dress, go to an airport and watch in the waiting area.

My fav shirt


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Things are pretty casual here in northern Wisconsin. My real job is teaching people how to fly little airplanes, so I dress for that... jeans, decent walking shoes (you might have to walk out of a farm field some day) and almost always a shirt with a collar. I wear a ball cap most days because I like to keep the sun out of my eyes when flying airplanes. This is the same thing I wear when I am driving Uber/Lyft, which happens before, after, and between flight lessons.


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

Johnny Stone said:


> Hey, I was wondering how serious (to what extent) we need to dress nice? I totally get not dressing like a slob, but I have heard of some Uber driver's recommending you wear a tie on the job?!
> 
> Another driver had said that overdressing interferes with getting tipped.
> 
> ...


I generally wear a black polo and dark jeans. Wearing black can look professional but comfortable, and at night can help blend in more.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Usually a fitted or loose solid color top (depending on how flat my tummy is at the time) with leggings or bell bottoms. I often wear black but I love color too. I love to accessorize with silver jewelry such rings on many fingers and sometimes a tiara. My style has a dark and spiritual hippie edge to it. I would love to wear a suit if I had a black car or luxury car.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

99% of each driving stint I've done has been in relaxed jean shorts and a tucked in t-shirt.

The other day, it was somewhat chilly out, so I ended up in full-length black jeans and a dressier long-sleeve shirt... roughly the same rate of tips as normal.

I have had a number of pax comment that a lot of the drivers are full-on disheveled slobs, so I know they do consider that stuff, but once a certain degree of basic presentability (and smell) is achieved -- regardless of a person's individual style -- tipping seems to primarily be about respectful professionalism and establishing some sort of friendly, human connection (which on some rare occasions seems to involve recognizing when they want you to just shut up so they can get lost in their phone).


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

What is the standard Uber dress code...

Modifying for weather and time of day, these are my Go To duds for driving. 

I have been awarded many medals for my style. 

DM me for info on my upcoming Green Light Hub workshop on Dressing for Success.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeans, or nice black slacks a nice blouse, sandals in the summer,sketchers or boots in the winter. I like to look good when I leave the house, you never know where you’re going to end up. I usually have a scarf and sweater or hoodie in the trunk.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> if you wan't to see how the other drivers dress, go to an airport and watch in the waiting area.


On the other hand, look at the airport riders, if you want to see what would make them comfortable.

Most of the drivers waiting in the airport TNC lots here look like they live in a part of town that the drivers posting on this forum say they wouldn't drive to.

Christine


----------



## Wooda (Aug 20, 2018)

Frayed black jeans, tucked in button up shirt, old scuffed loafers, and a fedora. A broke young professional making the best impression he can on his side hustle.
My day job has me in scrubs, and wearing pajamas does actually get old after 12 hours.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Snappy casual. Summer = comfortable boho style skirts, 3/4 sleeve vneck dress tees, $10 at a local department store and comfortable but semi chic sandals, usually Cliffs by White Mountain. Never know when you'll have to walk a distance and those things are comfortable 

Winter = dark blue or black jeans, sandals unless there's snow, I live in sandals, or low heeled ankle boots, and a nice longer sweater or shirt picked based on temp. I want wash, wear, no iron and stain resistant. 

I've worn boot cut yoga pants and long shirts a few times but felt awkward. That's just me. In Philly, no jewelry, ever.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Justmakingmoney said:


> boot cut yoga pants


I had no idea such a thing existed. Seriously.

C


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I bought these John Fluevog shoes in Vancouver last weekend (seriously I did, but not for Uber).

What do you think ? Should I give them a try ?


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

LL Bean. 3 styles, might be called casual pants. One is a loose fitting but still flattering comfortable boot cut. Great for working out, shopping or whatever. 
ONLY complaint is the mail order inconsistencies. Even with short, average and tall sizes, I usually need to hem 2 out of 3 pairs. They are so comfortable Ann's versatile its worth it!



ANT 7 said:


> I bought these John Fluevog shoes in Vancouver last weekend (seriously I did, but not for Uber).
> 
> What do you think ? Should I give them a try ?
> 
> View attachment 271610


Don't kill then driving!!! Noooooooo!!



Christinebitg said:


> I had no idea such a thing existed. Seriously.
> 
> C


Don't think my reply quoted.


----------

